# Most unfortunate



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Folks the predator hunting community lost a great one yesterday. Mr. Rich Cronk passed away. Details I don't have.

In the short time I knew the man I enjoyed our conversations and learned of his generosity. Wish I would have been able to get to know him better. He was quite instrumental in my call making.

His wit, wisdom, and charm are irreplaceable and will be missed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm !! I was just thinking about him the other day, asked a few if they had heard anything on his health, never heard back. A great loss indeed. A mentor to many.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.nonpareilonline.com/obituaries/richard-allen-cronk/article_adc5d3a1-bea4-5ed7-b011-b8eeb155b55b.html?mode=jqm

Here is a link to his obituary.

Last I heard Rich had blown out his shoulder and was having it fixed. That was a few weeks ago.

May he rest in peace.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just finished reading his obit, a busy fellow indeed, helping many. Thanks for putting the link up YD.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for the family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

R.I.P.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My condolences to the family. May he rest in peace.

There wont be a coyote safe in heaven any more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

May you rest in peace Rich. Thank you for being a friend and mentor since 1985.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

He certainly will be missed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rest In Peace Mr CRONK----------Thank You for making My Great Horn HOWLER it will go on many hunting trips with me--Prayers to the FAMILY-sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to have known him through his knowledgeable posts. RIP, brother, Rich.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The whole predator industry lost a great one, he will be missed but not forgotten.

RIP, Rich


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------

